# Old age confidence



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny turned 10 1/2 on July 3. In the last year I've noticed that she's more confident or less reactive or maybe just 'don't give a darn' about a lot of things.

In the past, she wouldn't go out to potty if the sprinklers were on ANYWHERE in the yard. This sprinkling season, she goes out to the patio, takes a look around, picks a spot where it isn't sprinkling and does her business. She used to go out to the patio, see a sprinkler and come right back in...meh, not so much Mom.

She also wouldn't get in the back of the car if there was any type of cargo. The other day, she leaped over my saddle to get in.

Has anyone else noticed their senior getting more confident?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, my bridge boy that passed away at 15.5, seemed to mellow out a lot during his latter years. He more or less just went with the flow, he was more concerned about just being with us wherever we were and what we were doing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, if feels just like this! It's so nice to see her relax.



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, my bridge boy that passed away at 15.5, seemed to mellow out a lot during his latter years. He more or less just went with the flow, he was more concerned about just being with us wherever we were and what we were doing.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes!! I was just commenting to hubby this morning how Toby is FINALLY settling down and relaxing with things! Of course he's been so much more mellow lately I worried he is sick.:doh:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Me too! With the worry.  Yesterday she didn't jump right up off her bed when I got up so of course I figured the worst. Once she was ready to get up, she leaped in the air and started throwing socks and geese around. Guess she's fine. :doh:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mick doesn't sweatt the small stuff anymore. Me too.
I think we are emmulating each other. When I was working I ran around trying to get things done and on a strict schedule. Mick was the same way. Now that I'm retired.....eh if it doesn't get done...big deal. It's not going anywhere. And Mick is the same way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's funny - when I saw the title of your thread, this is not what I expected to read. But I totally get what you mean, and in some ways, my love bird is like that, too. Like Tennyson's Mick, she's very chill about much. She doesn't need to run to the door if the doorbell rings, or be all in your face for attention. 

BUT - and here's where I thought you were going - what I have noticed with my girl as she has gotten older is that she is_ less_ confident in situations where I think she doesn't trust her reflexes. If we're walking down the sidewalk and a strange dog approaches us, she takes a wide berth around it. Better than having to deal with a sudden aggressor. If someone is pushing a stroller, or pulling a suitcase, same thing. She was never afraid of the vaccuum cleaner - she'd just jump out of the way of it when I got close. Now, she goes downstairs when I vaccuum upstairs. But I think all of that is linked to her knowing herself so well. And I can only respect it.


----------



## REDPIN04 (Nov 11, 2008)

only thing i've noticed about my girl is now that she's older she's afraid of thunder storms. Will often wake me when it's happening but I can't console her anymore. She'll normally go into the walk in closet and park there. 

good thing she's too old to hunt(12 in august).


----------

